# Seven Seconds Or Less - Lets Reminisce



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

The end of the run and go era in PHX is officially over. When the innovation of SSOL was introduced, the game of basketball was revolutionized. The Phoenix Suns were the new breath of basketball. Fans around the world looked upon the style of play with amazement, and the Suns were a franchise filled with great hopes and dreams. Championship dreams. Little did we know in 2008, the fuel would burn out. The fire would die. The Phoenix Suns stopped believing. I would like to thank Mike D'Antoni for giving me my best memories as a PHX Suns fan. This thread is dedicated to him, and my favorite up-tempo PHX Suns team, the 04-05 edition.

NASH
JJ
Q
MARION
STAT

So many memories that i cant forget as a basketball fan. But its time to let go.

Song To Listen To: Foo Fighters- Best of You


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Seven Seconds Or Less*

R.I.P. Run-n-gun Phoenix Suns.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Seven Seconds Or Less*

Nash, JJ, Q, Matrix and Amare was a classic season. Its a shame things went downhill for Q after he was traded from PHX. I mean Brandy left, the shooting in his family, hes been underachieving. I hope Q gets his rhythm back with D'antoni.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Seven Seconds Or Less*

My avatar, bring them back i'll miss you guys 

(except Steven Hunter aka P.O.S)


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Seven Seconds Or Less*

I think everyone has some major nostalgia looking back at that lineup. That season was just magic all the way around, even after the loss to the Spurs there were some questions but for the most part everyone was still looking up. Long way from where we are now in the offseason, that's for sure.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Seven Seconds Or Less*

Eh steve hunter ain't in my avatar haha. I miss him too though everyone from that team, JJ, Q, Marion (for the most part), JJax, BO, Shirley the writer, chestbumps, headpounds, etc. One day a team like that will be back, I just hope I ain't 30 when it happens lol.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Seven Seconds Or Less*

It was a great ride with this team but I'm not giving up...

I can care less if we go 62-20 or 20-62 and why you might ask?

Because I'm a Phoenix Suns fan and I will be there through the good times as well as the bad...:azdaja:


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Seven Seconds Or Less*



the rattler said:


> It was a great ride with this team but I'm not giving up...
> 
> I can care less if we go 62-20 or 20-62 and why you might ask?
> 
> Because I'm a Phoenix Suns fan and I will be there through the good times as well as the bad...:azdaja:


im loving the loyalty.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Seven Seconds Or Less*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qpP31xq8jT0&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qpP31xq8jT0&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Great video! And man, what a great team!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Remember the regular season and playoff battles with the Mavs in 04/05?

I want some of those games.....****ing great.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Seven Seconds Or Less*



Kekai said:


> Eh steve hunter ain't in my avatar haha. I miss him too though everyone from that team, JJ, Q, Marion (for the most part), JJax, BO, Shirley the writer, chestbumps, headpounds, etc. One day a team like that will be back, I just hope I ain't 30 when it happens lol.


lol I know. Just been our kind of joke like the longest time haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> Remember the regular season and playoff battles with the Mavs in 04/05?
> 
> I want some of those games.....****ing great.


Yep. Those games were awesome. Nash destroyed his old team and the whole wearing down in the playoffs stigma.

Then the next yr without Amare we had them on the ropes to force a game 7 and blew a ****ing 17 pt lead. Suns would've killed the Heat in the finals


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JxdG6r4r7qE&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JxdG6r4r7qE&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I really miss that 04-05 team. It was like lightning in a bottle


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Remember Amare's 50 points against the Blazers? 

That was a dream season, even though the Suns came up short. It will definitely be one of the more memorable seasons. 

Moments
Nash's tying 3 against Mavs in playoffs,
Marion's block on Dirk in the regular season
Marion's tying three-pointer against Spurs in regular season
Amare's 50 points
Nash's MVP
Nash, Marion, Amare named all-stars
Amare's game-saving block on Duncan in playoffs
Nash's back-to-back thriple doubles against Mavs in playoffs (Or was it three in a row?)
62 wins, tying franchise record

What a season....


----------

